# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Paracord Belt pouch

## hunter63

Since I was drawn into the cheap knives.......been getting ads....LOL

Any way how about a paracord belt pouch for $10 bucks?
Haven't seen any of these yet.

http://www.chkadels.com/Black-Legion...@earthlink.net

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Will do a review when it gets here.

----------


## kyratshooter

Looks like you got your compass on there, and a ferro rod, and a whistle, and the handy little fastener as well as a bit of 550 cord.

It seems sized about right for a Buck 110.

Seems the trinkets are worth more then the $9.99, and shipping was free.

We got to stop doing this!

$2 Wahoo killer knives, $10 belt pouches, $2 space blankets.  Are we turning into airsoft shooters,,,mall-ninjas?

----------


## hunter63

YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS.......DEATH TO ZOMBIES.............Oh wait, They are already dead........

----------


## kyratshooter

DRATS!!!

After I ordered they sent me a BOGO &free shipping offer on the same items. 

I will have to call Monday and speak to them about this.  Why should I settle for stuff I don't need when I can get twice as much stuff for the same money?

----------


## Grizz123

> DRATS!!!
> 
> After I ordered they sent me a BOGO &free shipping offer on the same items. 
> 
> I will have to call Monday and speak to them about this.  Why should I settle for stuff I don't need when I can get twice as much stuff for the same money?


that looks perfect for a leatherman tool, if you get the second one for free I'll take it off your hands  :Cool:

----------


## hunter63

I really want to see the paracord work on the pouch........I'm the guy that takes 2 days to make a bracelet...LOL

Did find a 2-1/2 in 42' paracord belt at a gun show for $20 bucks.....and I don't see how the guy can make any money that?

Asked him if he made rifle slings......says no, not enough time....
BTW anyone interested I'll pass along the contact info.....PM me.


Anyway at Christmas I made a couple of my belt pouch kits, for my nephews...ordered the leather SAK pouches, and ferro rods on line, ......found the mini multi tools at Gander Mountain, Mini Bic's at the gas station.
http://www.gandermountain.com/modper...-Tool&i=612768
The paracord pouches are 1/2 the cost of the leather.....and has some stuff with it anyway.

Whole thing looks like this one , that I wear everyday.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Cheapo Multi tool....like the flashlight.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## finallyME

There is a member of this forum that I agree with when it comes to stuff made out of paracord.  He usually questions whether you will ever use that cordage as cordage because when you unravel it, you can't use it as a sling, or belt or pouch or whatever you were using it for in the first place.  If only I could remember who that was........

----------


## kyratshooter

In a real survival situation that little pouch will get unraveled in a heartbeat!

I would estimate there is 25-30 feet of 550 cord in that thing. 

Everything on it will fit into my pockets and the gear is easier to access off the pouch anyway.

My para-cord belt will be sacrificed too, I wear back up suspenders and I have scalpel blades and fish hooks sewn into the leather buckle tabs.

----------


## kyratshooter

> DRATS!!!
> 
> After I ordered they sent me a BOGO &free shipping offer on the same items. 
> 
> I will have to call Monday and speak to them about this.  Why should I settle for stuff I don't need when I can get twice as much stuff for the same money?


I called and spoke with a rep who told me that my order went into BOGO as soon as the add was e-mailed too me.  That knocks the cost of the pouch and the individual items in half.  $10=2 pouches/2 whistles/2 ferro rods/2 compasses/2closures.

Now, where is the fake body armor and the airsoft section?

----------


## Rick

And don't forget that you have seven inner strands so you actually have 240 feet of cordage for a 30 foot piece of paracord (7 inner strands plus sheath). If I REALLY needed it you'd find me sitting in the middle of the forest unraveling it.

----------


## hunter63

You never know when you need to tie that to your ankles to sit in a tree with vultures.

----------


## Rick

'Zactly....

----------


## crashdive123

Unravel the pouch he says.  What could possibly go wrong he asks.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

Never fear, all is not lost!

He still has "THE STICK"!

----------


## hunter63

Sooooo, THAT'S what a Tasmanian Devil looks like when caught!

----------


## crashdive123

Actually, it kind of looks like one of Poco's (Mel and Dottie) kids.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's a pic from the Mammoth Cave Jamboree.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

And don't let that pic fool you. Their sticks are close at hand.

----------


## kyratshooter

The firewood pile was across the road from the campsite and Crash had those kids hauling firewood all weekend.

They still had enough energy left over to run the family dog into exhaustion!

----------


## crashdive123

It was pretty funny as they hauled a chunk of firewood back and showed it to me and either got the answer......not good enough, or get ten more just like that one.

----------


## hunter63

I can see that....
"Well, that one is O....K, but maybe a better one over there?"

Good trick.

----------


## kyratshooter

The belt pouches came in the other day but I was distracted by something shiny and forgot to give a review. 

They are exactly as shown in the pictures and better quality for pouch and trinkets than I expected. To my considerable shock, everything was as advertised and everything worked!

The two I got were well knotted and I would suspect there is 30 feet of cord in the whole thing.

It is big enough for a buck 110 but not big enough for my old style Gerber multi-tool.  My Gerber Suspension fits it perfectly.  It would be great for something like Hunter's kit with a small m-tool and other goodies stuffed inside.

The button compass is a standard 3/4" size and it does give close readings on the n/s/e/w general "where the he!! are we?" scale which is all these little compasses can do, so it will get you to the river or road if you know which way the river or road happens to be.

The closure is unique.  It is a standard poly squeeze fastener but has a whistle molded into the side and a ferro rod molded between the spring prongs.  On the opposite side of the fastener is a serrated metal insert which is intended for striking sparks from the ferro rod.  the striker did not work well but the rod gave good sparks when I used the el-cheapo pocket knife I keep by the computer for such activities.

The fastener is a cute bit of kit and for the cost of $5 each for the entire unit I can see myself removing the closure from the pouch and using it on a knife sheath or pack strap and still having a button compass for my watchband and the 30 feet of 550 cord to put to use somewhere else.

----------


## Rick

Fire Chief: "Sooo. Exactly how did the computer catch on fire?"
Kyrat: "Don't ask."
Fire Chief: "What's this thing?"
Kyrat: "A fero rod and you can take it outside. Don't ask."

----------


## hunter63

Thanks for the review....just got "Two" as well.
One the compass doesn't seem to work....the other one is OK....need to scrape off the coating on the ferro rod, haven't tried it with a different striker yet, but got a weak spark.
Whistle made the dogs look....but not real loud. 

As my present leather belt pouches is leans toward fire starting with ferro rod, striker, Mini Bic with multi tool......not real sure what I want to put in this one.
I like the Multi tool for the pliers and flash light......but should need additional ferro rod....maybe a better Mini Knife can get squeezed in.

So far I do like the leather better and are available for purchase...but about $15 bucks........They look better....dressier, and leather doesn't snag.

Need to think about it....But yeah, can't go wrong with the goodie fitting and paracord for the total cost of $5 bucks each.

----------


## kyratshooter

They have the leather pouches at a reasonable price too, if you can catch them with another free shipping deal.

http://www.chkadels.com/Leather-5-Inch-Knife-Sheath-16

----------


## kyratshooter

> Fire Chief: "Sooo. Exactly how did the computer catch on fire?"
> Kyrat: "Don't ask."
> Fire Chief: "What's this thing?"
> Kyrat: "A fero rod and you can take it outside. Don't ask."


I also have to reiterate, things in my house do not catch fire!

I am a reloader. Things in my house explode!

You want to see an old man move fast just knock on my door and tell me my house is on fire!

----------


## hunter63

> They have the leather pouches at a reasonable price too, if you can catch them with another free shipping deal.
> 
> http://www.chkadels.com/Leather-5-Inch-Knife-Sheath-16


Saw those....they are pretty flat....I like the SAK pouch's as they have a bit more room for a thicker knife, multi tool of what ever.

I have been getting ads since these pouches and knives.....
This is all your fault.....$2 buck knives and all........LOL

----------


## hunter63

> I also have to reiterate, things in my house do not catch fire!
> 
> I am a reloader. Things in my house explode!
> 
> You want to see an old man move fast just knock on my door and tell me my house is on fire!


Bhohahahaha.......
I'm on the "stay back and just let it burn" list, myself.

----------


## sjj

......................

----------


## hunter63

> There are many ways to carry paracord (and other useful cordage such as bank line) that is easier to access and doesn't involve disassembling an important piece of  gear such as a belt or rifle sling.   For function, I would never intentionally replace any of  my outdoor belts/slings with any paracord product I've ever seen.  I can appreciate the concept of the paracord bracelet that "originally" served no purpose other than to have a bit of emergency cordage.  When buying paracord products, consider that all paracord is not created equal.


I am one that will most likely never..... unravel any paracord "anything".
I am not good at...making my own...paracord anything...other than a hank of it carried in my bag.

Have to say, the only "use" I ever used cord for, or back in the old days "Rope"....was deer drags, and hauling gun or bow up and down out of a tree stand.....so the whole idea of carrying paracord is pretty new......didn't know any better.

That said.....paracord stuff has a "COOL" factor.....and I've spent my money on dumber stuff.....
Fun to see how it was done.

----------


## sjj

.............

----------


## hunter63

> Hunter63 - understood and appreciated.


No worries......Your comments are logical and well received.
I always thought it was silly to take apart a bracelet to "survive".....or put my gear in a bottle, so if I want to use the bottle......I have no where to carry my stuff.
I even carry a back up, folded up, carry bag of some sort in side my bag...even if its a plastic grocery bag for Walmart.

If I even had ANY clue I needed to tie up anything, or lower may self down a cliff....because I have descended to a point that I can't get any farther down and can't make it back up.....paracord is the last thing I would depend on......Trust me on this.....I would bring proper rope with me.

Beside I'm a sucker for cool ideas......

----------


## sjj

...........

----------


## hunter63

Well, they got here and are as advertised....so loaded up the Mini multi tool, Mini Bic, ferro rod and cotton balls similar to the leather EDC pouch.

Everything fits, but the whole package is much more bulk-er......but seem to kind of get in the way...the leather, is smoother...for the same amount carrying room.....
The onboard buckle w/ferro rod, does work...but not as well as the bigger rod. 

So back to the tried and true.....and now thinking about what to use it for.

Verdict......If I didn't have the leather pouch....most like use this....
So, not a bad buy for $5 bucks, and even a decent buy for $10 bucks.....

To be announced.

----------


## hunter63

JUst got one of these made up and completed...at least for now....

Still bigger because it stretches  that the leather....but done include a small folder knife.

Will post pic's soon.

----------


## Antonyraison

Seems worth the money, well for the paracord alone.
The compass seems a cheapy button compass
and that ferro rod I know it its tiny, but they work.

It looks good though and a good deal me thinks, certainly worth buying as it will take a whole roll of about 30-40ft and many many hours of weaving.

----------


## hunter63

> There is a member of this forum that I agree with when it comes to stuff made out of paracord.  He usually questions whether you will ever use that cordage as cordage because when you unravel it, you can't use it as a sling, or belt or pouch or whatever you were using it for in the first place.  If only I could remember who that was........


Bhohahaha...Just caught this one....I wonder....?
Spot on...

----------


## Antonyraison

Para-cord that I carry that gets unraveled and used usually are simple things weaved into a cobra stitch,
<<<<(see my avatar) Mostly its my sling for my water bottle, generally I carry para-cord that doesn't need unraveling, it takes precious time to do it, and often need the cord right there and then.
So yeah basically Its only when I have to be limited with Kit and can only take a very few things (for a specific training thing..) that I actually would unravel like a survival bracelet or a Sling or a belt that I have made In the past... Otherwise I will have my back pack with whatever I need.

----------


## hunter63

OK.....Side by side ....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Paracord  pouch with compass also has ferro rod and striker on buckle (and a whistle)

Inside ferrow/ small folder, Mini multi Tool /flash light, mag bar.ferro rod....mini Bic.....cotton balls stuff in bottom.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Leather Pouch...
This is the one I made several years ago and carry every day....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Mini Multi tool w/flashlight. folding razor cutter, 
Mini Bic...ferro rod.
also has cotton balls stuffed in bottom.

So far still like the leather version better.......

We will see.

----------


## crashdive123

I know there is a joke there about leather vs ropes........don't want the bondage freaks to get the wrong idea.

----------


## Antonyraison

Personally prefer the look of the leather pouch.

----------


## hunter63

> Personally prefer the look of the leather pouch.


So do I......
Will still be my go to...

It easy to get sucked into the "one more thing" slippery slope.....

----------


## Kildar

the downside to a paracord pouch is you will have to find a new place for the contents if you are forced to unravel it and use it.  Perhaps if you have the ability to do so make what this guy did https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvwyTChbmmc&t=6s a backpack out of 1000 feet of paracord.  then purchase one of these folding type backpacks to keep in the paracord pack.  That way if you are forced to take apart the backpack you have a back up pack inside of it  :Smile:  or just wrap as much paracord as you can on to the handle/straps and such of your bug out bag and stick to the sexy durable leather pouch  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

> the downside to a paracord pouch is you will have to find a new place for the contents if you are forced to unravel it and use it.  Perhaps if you have the ability to do so make what this guy did https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvwyTChbmmc&t=6s a backpack out of 1000 feet of paracord.  then purchase one of these folding type backpacks to keep in the paracord pack.  That way if you are forced to take apart the backpack you have a back up pack inside of it  or just wrap as much paracord as you can on to the handle/straps and such of your bug out bag and stick to the sexy durable leather pouch


That's true.....Good observation.....and is also true with whatever you carry your gear in...but has another use.....
Bottle, tin, or a cooking pot....Whatever..


I am not big on making paracord stuff.....a paracord pack to me just sounds silly ...as well as being heavy for its size.
Projects like that are for people that make Youtubes....but never actually use it....or take it apart.
What des one need 1000 ft or paracord for anyway?

Made a couple rifle slings, a belt, as well as a few bracelets.....most likely they will never be taken apart....I have no interest i making more.

This pouch as posted ....was $5 bucks ...with the buckle ferro rod/striker compass(cheap)....and and will serve a purpose.

BTW leather pouch is for a SAK.

----------


## Kildar

heh well if you are in a longer term bug out you want as much as you can get and will also want to practice making natural cordage as it will eventually run out  :Smile:  but ya i would rather just make one of those quick deploy paracord donuts to stick in the pack and perhaps wrap some cord on the handle/straps i basically just add it to things where i can and where using it wont leaving me with a new problem.  also leather looks better and tends to go with more belts currently my leatherman is in the nylon pouch it came with  :Frown: .  

so far i have just done braclets, key fobs, zipper pulls, put a wrap around the handle of my EDC backpack for some extra grip, as for a rifle sling i still bought a full sling and just did a cobra weave over it so if i still have a sling if i need to take the paracord off.  also if you wear a boonie hat you can weave some cord around it through the molly webbing.  such a versatile cordage its like the duct tape of cordage.  that is another thing always carry duct tape  :Smile:   i keep a mini bic wraped in it as well as my EDC water bottle is wrapped in duct tape.  and im poor so my wallet is made out of duct tape lol.

----------


## hunter63

I haven't really use paracord much.....pretty much up poles for a shelter,
There is a "hank" of paracord in the pack....
Actually have just used  my old nylon strapping for lifting and lowering guns and bows into trees stands

Also use that strap for a deer drag.....and a make-shift sling....when needed.

Example in my older hunting belt JIC pouch....(before BOB's were invented.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Kildar

ya for anything short you wont need much cordage because you wont have to move around much and if things go back to normal in a week or less you dont gotta worry.  i would like to have at least 200-300 feet of paracord for anything extended even though i have learned how to make natural cordage paracord is stronger and does not bio-degrade quickly hehe.  also paracord is more then the default cord you see the 7 inner strands give you near endless possibilities such as sewing thread, fishing line, snares, list goes on.  the stuff is possibly one of the top 10 things to have in a bug out situation and since you can wear it and wrap it on just about anything with out adding much weight its easy to carry.  but not great for dedicated pouches since you lose the pouch when you have to use it.

----------


## hunter63

> ya for anything short you wont need much cordage because you wont have to move around much and if things go back to normal in a week or less you dont gotta worry.  i would like to have at least 200-300 feet of paracord for anything extended even though i have learned how to make natural cordage paracord is stronger and does not bio-degrade quickly hehe.  also paracord is more then the default cord you see the 7 inner strands give you near endless possibilities such as sewing thread, fishing line, snares, list goes on.  the stuff is possibly one of the top 10 things to have in a bug out situation and since you can wear it and wrap it on just about anything with out adding much weight its easy to carry.  but not great for dedicated pouches since you lose the pouch when you have to use it.


True dat.
Actually I a big fan of artificial sinew.....for a whole lot of stuff.....sewing, wrapping, repairing.....and can be split into many strands if needed.

Just about unbreakable for its size.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...3A+sinew&ajr=0

Just a personal preference.

----------


## Kildar

> True dat.
> Actually I a big fan of artificial sinew.....for a whole lot of stuff.....sewing, wrapping, repairing.....and can be split into many strands if needed.
> 
> Just about unbreakable for its size.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...3A+sinew&ajr=0
> 
> Just a personal preference.


ya some useful stuff lot of survivalists will also recommend bank line for a kit though that is a little more niche for usage since it is coated in a tar like substance.  I need to learn how to make the real sinew from animals when ever i hunted i just let a professional butcher process it for me and let him take his pay out of the meat.  there are is also the small thin Kevlar cord that seems interesting havnt checked it out yet though.  kevlar micro spool i like the paracord mostly because of all the options it has even the gutted sheath is still useful for light lashings.  dont forget duct tape though as you can twist it into rope too and make a hammock mythbusters style lol.  as for belt pouches nylon or leather seems to be the way to go or kydex for some things.

----------


## hunter63

Duck tape is a go to.....Don't carry in in a pack.
But do have it in the trucks.

My pockets, kits, pouches, packs, and vehicles have stuff that was needed at one time or another.

----------


## kyratshooter

I keep 550 cord on 1000 ft rolls but I have switched over to mule tape and bank line for most uses.

I think it is an evolutionary process that comes with not going on extended tours in the woods or needing multipurpose gear as much as I used too.  

550 cord is good for a multitude of uses, if you can carry only one cord.  If you are in the truck or around the house you can keep the mule tape, bank line and guerrilla tape close at hand.

----------


## crashdive123

Kildar --- it's called tarred bank line, but it is not covered in goo.  More like a waxed string.

----------


## hunter63

> Kildar --- it's called tarred bank line, but it is not covered in goo.  More like a waxed string.


Maybe that wasn't mentioned on You Tube?

----------


## Antonyraison

My favorite is Paracord, just in the strength and the inner strands
I find it the most useful..
Making cordage is also cool, but takes Time...and when I need the cordage its often like RIGHT now to quickly up up a shelter or a trap, dont always have the luxury of a few hours, and expediniture of energy to make it.

----------


## Kildar

> Kildar --- it's called tarred bank line, but it is not covered in goo.  More like a waxed string.


i know it will do weird things though for some uses, but has many uses.  with some finesse you can cut plastic water/soda bottles into cordage that will work somewhat like heat shrink  tubing after you tie something off use a little heat to melt it down tight.




> My favorite is Paracord, just in the strength and the inner strands
> I find it the most useful..
> Making cordage is also cool, but takes Time...and when I need the cordage its often like RIGHT now to quickly up up a shelter or a trap, dont always have the luxury of a few hours, and expediniture of energy to make it.


which is why i like to have as much cordage as i can on me with out it becoming a hindrance of course.

----------

